# Silver Towers of Tzeentch.... rules?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi folks. Once upon a time, GW had a rules sheet posted that had 40k rules for Silver Towers. I had them bookmarked, but then they redid their website. If anyone can help me find some info on them again, it'd be much appreciated. I'll give out cookies!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Hi folks. Once upon a time, GW had a rules sheet posted that had 40k rules for Silver Towers. I had them bookmarked, but then they redid their website. If anyone can help me find some info on them again, it'd be much appreciated. I'll give out cookies!


These?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

You sir, win the internet. Or at least cookies. or +rep.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ugh, why did I have to see that? Now all I can think of is a Silver Towers and Be'lakor 2+ cover save bubble for basically anything and everything.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I forgot about those... poor mossy you will have to add it to the FW section of your csm guide.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Hmm are these still valid though? I see only structure points, but no hull points.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

1 SP = 3 Hull Points. Poof.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/a/apoc6thupdate.pdf



> STRUCTURE POINTS
> To represent the greater amount of damage a Super-heavy can withstand compared to a normal vehicle before it is destroyed, in their datasheets they are assigned a number of Structure Points (sometimes shortened to ‘SP’) with each Structure Point being equivalent to 3 Hull Points. Only by reducing its Structure Points to 0 can a Super-heavy vehicle be destroyed.
> Against Super-heavy vehicles enemies roll to hit and to penetrate armour exactly as with normal vehicles; 1 Structure Point being lost for every 3 full Hull Points of damage the vehicle suffers. Keep track of the number of Hull Points the vehicle has lost, and reduce the number of Structure Points it has remaining every time a third Hull Point is lost.
> In addition, each time the vehicle suffers an Explodes! result on the Vehicle Damage table, it loses 1 Structure Point instead of suffering the effects listed for an Explodes! result. When this happens an additional roll is made on the Vehicle Damage table (any modifiers that applied to the first roll do not apply to the additional roll).
> ...


 Not sure if the same stuff applies, but that is the current stuff I think...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

For a while I've considered building one of these. Anything really to add a little bit of spark to my Thousand Sons, because I hate the CSM codex for them right now. 

After doing a little reading however, I'm slightly confused. The Tower has a 5+ 'Obscured' cover Save... while non-vehicles get a 4+ cover save? Right? And as a giant super skimmer, it gets to fire all of it's guns with the extra-AP from being a Primary Weapon?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

@locustgate do you have a site that had ALL of those? As I recall there were a couple of nifty ones.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Fallen said:


> @locustgate do you have a site that had ALL of those? As I recall there were a couple of nifty ones.


It was on a wiki.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Check in the Apokalypse book, too. It states something like "You may have old sheets with Structure Points. 1 SP=3 HP" All other apok/escalation/7th edition rules then apply.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

That link is the wayback machine, and probably can pull up all those old PDFs. I have the ork sumersible, and the Chaos Doomsday machine somewhere, as well as a few others.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> After doing a little reading however, I'm slightly confused. The Tower has a 5+ 'Obscured' cover Save... while non-vehicles get a 4+ cover save? Right? And as a giant super skimmer, it gets to fire all of it's guns with the extra-AP from being a Primary Weapon?


Remember the rules are from 5th edition - Obscured was a 4+, and I can't even remember the rules for Super-Heavies in 5th. Nowadays, I think it gives 5+ to itself and 4+ to things around it but this is Apocalypse, anybody who cares is doing it wrong anyway.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If I were to actually port this device into current play, it would be as so:

Cost: 400 points
Stats: BS:4 Armor 12/12/12
Superheavy Skimmer

Armament: Turret Mounted Beam of Power: 48" range, D, Heavy 1
6 Turret Mounted Beams of Change: 24" Heavy 1str:8, ap:1, Flames of Tzeentch

Possesed: This is a Demon Engine of Tzeentch, and gains It Will Not Die and Hatred (Khorne).
Protective Wards: The Demon Engine has the Shrouded Rule. All units from either the Chaos Daemon or Chaos Space Marine Codex within 6" also gain the Shrouded rule. 
Bolts of Change: Roll a d6. This is how many of the Turrets have enough warp energy to Fire.

A silver tower of Tzeentch also counts as a level 4 Psyker, and grants the Adamantium Will rule to any units marked Tzeentch within 6".


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

is there a model for this or some sort of guidelines for the size of it. I can only seem to find it in the epic style format.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Woodzee316 said:


> is there a model for this or some sort of guidelines for the size of it. I can only seem to find it in the epic style format.


There's no model, which explains why the rules were pulled in light of the Chapter House fiasco. There's lots of home brews for it.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

They are rather large. Most people tended to use large 1.75l coke bottles as a base in pickys i saw... same as i do with chaos bastions.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I was considering going to an art store and use a 12" round sytrofoam as a starting point to make a sort of floating island. Then putting some obelisks or towers on top of it.


----------

